# Sound keeps muting Ubuntu 10.10



## $immond$ (Oct 21, 2010)

I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and I have updated my system and installed my video drivers however the sound keeps muting especially while watching youtube videos or watching an AVI file. 

The sound icon goes red and it stops working. I have never had this problem with any of the previous Ubuntu distros and I cant seem to fix it. I have tried changing the audio settings under the hardware tab with no success and I have tried finding update for pulse audio with no luck. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I really want to give Ubuntu 10.10 a try without having to go back to 8.10 or 9.10 just have sound working.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2010)

that is strange. have you run alsamixer ?


----------



## $immond$ (Oct 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is strange. have you run alsamixer ?



Yes I have the sound setting for "Front" is stuck on mute and I cant uncheck it. My sound-card is integrated and listed as Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI IEC958 and IEC958 PCM are checked.  

Here are my system specs:

AMD 630 @ 3.4Ghz
ASUS M3A78-CM
6Gb DDR2 @ 667mHZ
3X 500Gb RAID 0
2900 Pro

*I also have noticed when I the OS boots up fast but when I log in there is a huge delay and my system freezes temporarily I am not sure if it from my RAID array or if my system is trying to load the sound drivers.*


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 22, 2010)

Put the sound settings preferably on "analog stereo out", assuming you are using stereo speakers.


----------



## $immond$ (Oct 22, 2010)

Chevalr1c said:


> Put the sound settings preferably on "analog stereo out", assuming you are using stereo speakers.



Already have tried that, have also tried setting it to digital out and surround sound 5.1, 5.0, 4.0. 7.1 ect. All options seem to fail.


----------



## $immond$ (Oct 22, 2010)

/bump

Am I going to need to buy a sound-card to make this work?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> /bump
> 
> Am I going to need to buy a sound-card to make this work?



i am surprised. your chipset is supported and should work out of the box. there must be something you are missing.


----------



## $immond$ (Oct 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am surprised. your chipset is supported and should work out of the box. there must be something you are missing.



Well I tried switching from Pulse Audio to OSS and I cant initialize sound at all now. Ugh.. this is so irritating. I am not sure what I am missing I downloaded the ISO directly from the site and I installed all the updates and latest kernal. 

I even followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound

and still I have no sound.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 23, 2010)

OSS is  a sound driver that is meant for older computers. What you could try is using ALSA, with *only* "Analogue stereo output" enabled, and any nVidia hdmi stuff *disabled*. I forgot to empohasize the latter in my previous post (my HD4850 is being recognised as a "HDMI sound card" and got in a sort of conflict with my integrated Realtek ALC sound chip).
BTW, the VIA VT2020 integrated sound chip is supported according to the ALSA website.


----------



## $immond$ (Oct 24, 2010)

Chevalr1c said:


> OSS is  a sound driver that is meant for older computers. What you could try is using ALSA, with *only* "Analogue stereo output" enabled, and any nVidia hdmi stuff *disabled*. I forgot to empohasize the latter in my previous post (my HD4850 is being recognised as a "HDMI sound card" and got in a sort of conflict with my integrated Realtek ALC sound chip).
> BTW, the VIA VT2020 integrated sound chip is supported according to the ALSA website.



I have it fixed I had to switch some settings around with the Azalia Soundcard in the bios, everything works fine.  

*ALL FIXED!*


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 24, 2010)

Good


----------

